# Couple big whites



## huntinfool (Feb 17, 2014)

Got to spend some time on the water with my dad. Didn't catch many, but a couple quality fish. 
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392689310588.jpg[/attachment]
17 1/2"
[attachment=-1]uploadfromtaptalk1392689340156.jpg[/attachment]
18 1/4"

Both about 2.5lbs.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2014)

Nice fish


When you say whites around here we think of these:


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 18, 2014)

We have to go a long way off to get to those.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Feb 18, 2014)

I love white bass fishing!!!!! Almost time for them to start the spawn run here.


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 19, 2014)

They are full blown into the spawn here.


----------



## simbelle (Feb 19, 2014)

What a relief I was thinking these:


----------



## SpecFisher (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice catches there man!


----------



## huntinfool (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

